# Urgent!!!need help!fast!



## utkarsh009 (May 7, 2011)

how to boot using pen-drive in gigabyte ga-880gm-ud2h? i am not able to do that. i booted via pen-drive in my netbook and it works perfectly but am not able to boot from it in my computer which has that mobo. when i select the boot device to be USB-HDD or any other than Hard disk it displays "boot error".


----------



## thetechfreak (May 7, 2011)

Did you change your BIOS to select Pendrive as primary boot device?


----------



## utkarsh009 (May 7, 2011)

yes i tried that too (btw it has an option for USB-HDD, USB-FDD, USB-ZIP etc and not pendrive) but in vain.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 7, 2011)

Make it USB-FDD and try once.


----------



## utkarsh009 (May 7, 2011)

okay will try it as soon as electricity comes. currently it's power cut-off. but I tried it by pressing f12 key which lists the various boot devices I can use. it didn't work.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 7, 2011)

What do you exactly have in the Pen-drive? OS?


----------



## utkarsh009 (May 7, 2011)

gnacktrack. I also tried with backtrack but it got the same treatment. I wanna install Ubuntu 64-bit using pendrive. but if others aren't working then how will it work. it works in my oldie netbook.


----------



## Gaurav265 (May 7, 2011)

There problem in your bios setting is it show the massage of press any key to boot from pen drive.


----------



## utkarsh009 (May 7, 2011)

no it does not show the message of press any key to boot from pen drive!!!!!!!! is there any solution to this?


----------



## thetechfreak (May 7, 2011)

When your electricity comes backm take a photo of monitor with a camera and post exactly what you see


----------



## utkarsh009 (May 7, 2011)

ok will do that if you want but it displays nothing other than "boot error".


----------



## thetechfreak (May 7, 2011)

Then. I reccomend you to format your pendrive once.

Try to follow the steps in this link and then try again

How to install Ubuntu Linux from USB Stick | Ubuntu Geek


----------

